# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  5 cách giúp người dân địa phương khi bạn du lich

## somitd1

*5 cách giúp người dân địa phương khi bạn du     lich*         Du lịch là cách tuyệt vời để bạn tìm hiểu văn hoá của một vùng miền,  đất nước khác và cũng là cách bạn có thể giúp đỡ hoặc “cho đi” những gì  mình có thể cho người dân địa phương.   
         “Cho đi” sẽ làm cho chuyến đi của bạn thêm ý nghĩa và đáng nhớ hơn.   
        Dưới đây là 5 cách mà các bạn có thể tham khảo để giúp đỡ người dân địa phương.   
*Tham gia chương trình tình nguyện* 
                                  Nếu có nhiều thời gian, bạn có thể tham gia những chương trình tình  nguyện như các dự án môi trường, giáo dục hoặc xã hội. Đây là cách tốt  nhất bạn có thể học được và hiểu văn hoá bản địa, làm     bạn với người dân địa phương và giúp đỡ họ một cách trực tiếp. Có  rất nhiều chương trình tình nguyện ở các nước mà bạn có thể tham khảo  trên mạng.
    Dạy học ở Myanmar, một quốc gia mới mở cửa và còn nhiều thiếu thốn –  tại sao không? Chi phí ăn ở tại đây cũng rất rẻ và hoàn toàn nằm trong  khả năng chi trả của bạn. Bạn có thể tìm các chương     trình tình nguyện thông qua các tổ chức phi chính phủ của địa  phương.   
*Sử dụng các dịch vụ địa phương và đi những tuyến đường ít khách du lịch* 
                                  Khi bạn tới những nơi ít nổi tiếng với khách du lịch,  bạn không những chỉ tận hưởng thiên nhiên hoang sơ mà còn giúp người  dân nơi đó thêm thu nhập.     Nếu bạn thích tìm hiểu văn hoá, hãy ở với người địa phương. Bạn có  thể ngủ tại các quán trọ, khách sạn do người địa phương làm chủ hoặc ở  homestay.
    Thậm chí nếu bạn ở resort, bạn có thể ra ngoài ăn ở các quán ăn địa  phương. Và bạn cũng có thể thuê người hướng dẫn địa phương – một cách  trực tiếp giúp họ có thêm thu nhập, việc làm. Ngoài ra,     hãy mua đồ lưu niệm tại các cơ sở địa phương, tại chợ và các cửa  hàng nhỏ.   
*Trả tiền và tip các phục vụ viên* 
                                  Cách trực tiếp và ngay lập tức để bạn hỗ trợ lại người dân địa  phương đó là trả tiền các dịch vụ. Bạn có thể tip những người phục vụ  viên trong nhà hàng, nhân viên khách sạn, dọn phòng...
    Và nếu như bạn cảm thấy mình trả tiền “hơi nhiều” hơn giá thực của  một món đồ lưu niệm thủ công hoặc thức ăn đường phố, đừng mặc cả nếu như  bạn có thể chi trả. Số tiền đó có thể giúp người bán     hàng thêm một bữa ăn cho gia đình hoặc sách vở cho con họ tới  trường.   
*Hãy hỗ trợ những tổ chức chuyên nghiệp* 
                                  Bạn hãy đừng mềm lòng và cho tiền những người ăn xin trên đường phố.  Đó không phải là cách tốt nhất để bạn giúp những người đó thoát khỏi  đói nghèo. Nếu bạn muốn đóng góp một chút cho địa phương     bạn tới, hãy tìm những tổ chức với những sáng kiến hoặc dự án cụ thể  để giúp người dân thoát nghèo.
    Với những người yêu động vật, bạn đừng mua động vật bị nhốt và bán  bởi đó là cách gián tiếp bạn thúc đẩy nhu cầu mua bán các loài động vật.  Cách tốt nhất là tìm trung tâm cứu hộ hoặc bảo tồn động     vật và đóng góp tuỳ theo sức của bạn. Bạn có thể tìm kiếm các tổ  chức từ thiện tại địa phương qua internet hoặc trong sách Lonely Planet.   
*Giữ liên lạc và trao đổi thông tin với người bạn bản địa* 
                                  Sau khi về nước, bạn hãy tiếp tục giữ liên lạc với những người bạn  mới ở nơi bạn vừa qua và trao đổi thông tin về văn hoá – một cách bạn  giúp những người bạn đó hiểu thêm về nước mình và cuộc     sống bên ngoài đất nước họ.
    Nếu bạn qua những vùng quê hẻo lánh, nơi người dân ở đó hiếm khi có  bức ảnh của chính mình, bạn có thể rửa ảnh và gửi cho họ. Chắc chắn  những bức ảnh của bạn sẽ được trân trọng và giữ lại rất     lâu. Bạn cũng có thể gửi chút quà nếu nơi đó người dân còn nghèo và  thiếu thốn.   
 _khach san hcm phuoclocthohotel.com_   _Theo: zing.vn_

----------


## dulichmaichau

Theo mình nghĩ nên làm công việc nhặt rác giúp người dân bản địa

----------

